# 70% off Crocs, the comfy shoe



## jhelms7 (Aug 4, 2011)

More details and a few different promo codes for Crocs shoes below. These expire at the end of May:

http://www.icontact-archive.com/S0pZqnVS3YRIBxFmJARoP8rw-8x9Akab?w=3

Be sure to sign-up to receive these deals via email: http://thefloatplanapp.com/signupform.html


Stay comfortable & be safe.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

use promo code *ship4free* and get free economy shipping. Just ordered some.


----------

